# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Футбол с преданными в Москве.

## Ekacakra

Харибол.

Преданные, играющие в футбол, свяжитесь со мной пож.

Экачакра. +7 926 235-98-шесть-восемь.

----------


## Ekacakra

Или кто знает таковых, передайте им пож инфу.

----------


## Ekacakra

Группа на фейсбук 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/441334612586121/

----------


## Ekacakra

Футбольные встречи состоятся на Черноморском фестивале "Садху-санга", не забываем прихватить кеды.

----------


## Ekacakra

Встречи продолжаются в Москве. Буду благодарен за информацию о минифутбольных залах.

----------


## Ekacakra

Тренировки проходят по четвергам с 19:00 до 20:30.

----------


## Arthur

> Тренировки проходят по четвергам с 19:00 до 20:30.


А действительно тренировки проводятся или просто встречи-игры?) Я вот как-то волейболом увлекался, а в футбол и не играл-то никогда, если можно прийти именно поучиться-потренироваться, то я бы с радостью, если никому не помешаю))

----------


## Ekacakra

> или просто встречи-игры?)


Они самые. Т.е. уже необходима подготовка. Иначе будет не практично.

----------


## Arthur

Ясно. Жаль, видать не судьба мне футбол освоить)))

----------


## Ekacakra

Внимание! Все, кто из-за работы не мог присоединиться к нам в будни вечером, приглашаются компенсировать упущенное в Новогодние праздники. 
Наша группа на фейсбук: 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/441334612586121/

----------


## Ekacakra

Тренировки временно проходят по субботам. По-прежнему приглашаем желающих.

----------


## Ekacakra

Переходим на открытый воздух! Тренировки будут проходить по пятницам.
Наша группа на фейсбук: 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/441334612586121/

----------


## Ekacakra

С октября планируется аренда зала. Желающие присоединяйтесь!

Летние трофеи 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Ekacakra

Занятия в зале начнутся с 3 октября. С 19 часов по четвергам.

----------


## Ekacakra

Желающие участвовать в турнире Московской Мини-Футбольной Любительской Лиги https://vk.com/mmfll в команде преданных, обращайтесь ко мне.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А есть ли видео с последних матчей?

----------


## Ekacakra

> А есть ли видео с последних матчей?


Да, есть кое-что из видео в нашей группе на фейсбуке
https://www.facebook.com/groups/441334612586121/

----------

